# no thinning machine



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

I have 4 routers an incra router table and fence and no thinner machine.My problem is the thickness of my wood being 20mm and i need to reduce it how can this be done.I have a saw bench a hand plane and i am as thick as my wood i cant get round the problem help me sombody please:wacko:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can use a router on skis. Use the forum search for that subject to see how to do it. You could also build a sled that the router would sit on that would work about the same.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Making skis for your router is one solution. Doing it "the old way" with your hand plane is another. (You'll likely need to plane it a bit after using the router, anyway.) Or, if there is a cabinet shop in your area, you might ask them what they would charge to run the stock through their thickness planer.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi David

How big is the stock now and what size do you need it?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## drainman (Mar 25, 2006)

20mm thick 1200mm square going to be a door under the router table pine stock so it is bent 2 ways because it joined together made from 2 pieces glued


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

With that width, your best options are either your hand plane, or make yourself a planing sled such as in this pic.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, a very common mistake is to apply too much clamping pressure when gluing up panels. This is a major cause of misalignment. (been there, done that) You only need enough pressure to hold the edges together. Something else that helps is to build a set of clamping cauls. Cauls help keep the panels aligned. You will find a photo shoot of how to build them on the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Or you can pick up the item below, it's takes the error out of too much clamping pressure.
Merle Band Clamp with Self Adjusting Jaws

NOTE,, they do works very well.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

=======


----------

